# Bug récurrent sur Safari



## Rollmops (27 Mai 2021)

Bonsoir à tous  

J’ai un problème récurrent avec Safari.

Au bout d’un certain temps, il bug.

C’est à dire qu’il ne charge plus les pages web.

Je suis obligé de fermer l’application et ça remarche un moment jusqu’au prochain bug.

Le problème c’est que c’est très courant même en effaçant l’historique et les données dans les réglages de l’Ipad, ça ne change rien.

Avez-vous ce problème ?

Peut-on le résoudre ?

Je suis sur IOS 14.5.1, la dernière version

Merci


----------



## maxou56 (27 Mai 2021)

Rollmops a dit:


> Je suis sur IOS 14.5.1, la dernière version


Bonsoir,
14.6 est sortie depuis 3 jours


----------



## Rollmops (27 Mai 2021)

Ok, merci, j'essaie


----------

